# Finally An Answer for my SIBO/IBS/Overall Decline of Health



## DEUCE CLICK (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello Everybody! I have finally found an answer for my declining health. I have found it through an ancient Japanese form of Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) called *Kantsetsu Inju Do* (specialized herbs and acupuncture), a specific nutritional diet suited for my needs, positive lifestyle changes, mind and body exercises, and through prayer and positiveness in my relationship with God.

Here's the post of "My Story" on this site and you can read it for background if you'd like. http://www.ibsgroup....ry-and-theory/. Since then, my views have changed a lot. My name is Corey, and I am 22 now! You and others that have digestive problems truly know how devastating and life changing everything can be. Sometimes the digestive issues are the least problematic, it's the mental and emotional (fear, anxiety, anger, hopelessness, envy, lack of confidence, fatigue, brain dullness) that can be the worst. But we must fight on and never give up.Finally, after *4+ years* of constant struggling with numerous, strange symptoms that took over my entire life, as well as thoughts of suicide and being in a state of social solitude, (I cut all my ties off socially, it was rough, but I have found my calling in life.) I have great news. I am recuperating. It will be a long process, but each week I feel better. I am starting to feel stronger as I have finally found a doctor and a mindset of thinking and healing that works. I have tried it all as well. I've been to MD's, Mayo Clinic, Dr. Pimentel, regular TCM, Homeopaths, Naturopaths, Holistic doctors, mysterious illness "experts", and so on over the last 4 years. But I have found my answer in this distinct form of TCM. It isn't your typical form of Traditional Chinese Medicine, it's extremely unique in comparison what most TCM practitioners do as far as treatment and diagnosis. It's called *Kantsetsy Inju Do*, an ancient form of Japanese herbology and acupuncture. It's truly a life changing, mind-blowing experience.









Having spiritual *guidance* and *positiveness* is very important for healing, based on my experience. This isn't to say that someone who isn't spiritual or religious cannot find success using this treatment protocol. For me, spirituality helped because it made me stop feeling sorry for myself, made me less angry, and gave me something to look forward to if I did pass away. Essentially, it made me content, but at the same time gave me more strength to keep fighting onward. I was once an extremely intellectual, pragmatic atheist that thought Christians were stupid idiots. I used to wholeheartedly believe there was no God. But since learning about the realms of health, I have discovered that their is indeed a God. Thankfully, where I live in the KC metro area, I have easy access to IHOP (no, not the restaurant).http://www.ihopkc.org/ It has a church, but where I found myself was the prayer room. I like it because there is no pressure to talk to anyone, or to stand up and sing and dance. You can simply sit and immerse in God's presence. I will also tell you what made me come to Christ, though it took years of suffering for me to finally swallow my pride. I first started feeling ill in January of 2009 but I still didn't think my illness was serious at all. By Easter of 2009 I was still ill, but didn't realize how serious it was because I was an arrogant, prideful 18 year old. My parents dragged my brother and I to church on Easter and during the service the pastor exclaimed, "God is telling me there is someone with digestive problems in the audience and they should come up to receive healing." Of course I thought it was BS and that my parents had told the pastor to say that. It was literally the first time we had gone to church in 2 years, so I thought there was a backdoor deal made. By January 2012 I was at a new low, I had dropped out of school for the 3rd or 4th time, had to quit my job, and cut off ties with most of my friends because I felt so lousy. I didn't feel like dealing with anybody. One day, I went to the aforementioned Prayer Room and the experience was amazing. I felt God's presence as soon as I sat down and then remembered that Easter of 2009. Becoming ill has given me a definition in life. I now want to become a Diplomat of Oriental Medicine. I want to teach the world the true value and meaning of health and wellness.

Now for the physical part that I hope guides you to health. Everyone is unique in their composition and thus may develop unique patterns based on the the six divisions of Yin and Yang .Excess and Deficiency. Exterior, Interior, Cold, and Heat. I myself have a delicate constitution, lots of organ dysfunction/disharmony, I'm 22, I'm male, I'm caring and passionate, and am physically weak and frail. I also display patterns of coldness, dampness, phlegm and deficiency. Even if you have opposite issues-diarrhea, lots of gas, belching, overweight, stagnant patterns, excess patterns, dry patterns, hot patterns, are older, and opposite sex, I still know this information can help you. These patterns are based on looking at the body as a system and is why western medicine is horrible for treatment of digestive problems. I have found that Chinese medicine is great for digestive issues--but the practitioner is the most important. I am sure a lot of you have given up on the medical route by now, but if you haven't, you must! Do not take Xifaxan or any other medications. They will do nothing for long term help. Also, quit thinking that it's SIBO or IBS. That's what western medicine defines it as. It's really an issue with your organs becoming weakened, causing poor digestion, and allowing parasites to rule your body. When I say stop thinking that it's SIBO, I'm not trying to be mean. You do have SIBO, as do I, but the underlying cause is an organ weakness/dysfunction/disharmony, thus allowing the condition SIBO and IBS (amongst others) to occur. But think about it at a deeper level, SIBO and IBS are modern titles given to a problem that has occurred throughout the history of the world. Here lies the problem with western medicine in regards to treating chronic, integrated disorders. It looks only at symptoms and doesn't treat the body as the system that it is. Indeed, Western Medicine has it's place for emergency situations like heart attacks, car wrecks, broken arms, etc. But, when it comes to invasive, chronic illnesses, it is a horrible route to choose, in my opinion. Traditional Chinese medicine views the body as an integrated system and when one organ is lacking another one compensates for it, resulting in numerous symptoms and maladies (some may think they'd rather be dead than suffer, but their is a way to assist your body back to it's natural harmony). This is how the body was designed to work by God, if it weren't we would all die when one organ became weak because it would fail, causing the organism to die.

Also, when people have issues like ours, they tend to over-think, be overcautious and over-analyze everything. I know I do. We all tend to take tons of supplements, thinking they are helping us, when really they are hurting our organs (liver, blood) even more.The man I see simplifies everything and allows the patient to feel less stressed, less compulsive, and less rigid! I started seeing this amazing man about 7 weeks ago and he has changed my life drastically. It's ultra traditional and uses herbs and acupuncture points that most do not understand or employ. The herbs and acupuncture he administers to you are completely individual. What I mean by this is that he uses herbs/acupuncture that work with your body's uniqueness-it's symptoms, patterns, composition, age, etc. To diagnose, he uses pulse testing to determine what organ patterns you exhibit. He taught me to look at the body completely different. Illness starts when one organ is lacking vitality, and this causes other organs to compensate. Over time, this changes the body's perfect system as one organ compensates for another. But this is also what is amazing about the human body. If it didn't do this, death would occur because of that organ failing. When organs compensate for another this can cause weakness or another negative pattern in the body, resulting in different health problems, and in our case poor digestive organ functioning. *In my case*, I had a weak constitution at birth due to being premature. This caused my lungs to not develop all the way. Therefore, my body wasn't ready for solid food, as I should have still been getting nutrition from the womb. This began to burden my digestive organs. (The Chinese term is Spleen, which encompasses the stomach, intestine, spleen, and pancreas as far as I know.) Due to my weak constitution, my kidneys worked very poorly and began to develop a "Cold" condition. I have always felt cold and had fear, which is likely due to my kidneys and/or lungs being weak. Eventually my digestion (spleen qi) became incredibly weak and I started my journey to this website because I thought I developed "IBS" or "SIBO". After getting this diagnosis of patterns from he gave me an acupuncture treatment on the spot that harmonized my body. It felt amazing! He also gave me herbs to assist my body's towards healing and harmonization.

There are steps for diet and exercise. This is the diet that best suits my patterns. Since your patterns will likely differ from mine, your diet could be completely different, but will still lead you towards health. I am eating building foods like wild game meats (pheasant, quail, elk, buffalo, cornish hen, salmon, cod, ostrich, venison), and starchy vegetables (carrots, yellow squash, butternut squash, yams, parsnips, turnips, rutabegas, beets. I also eat greens that are warming (Kale and Mustard Greens). I eat the onion family as well (onions, garlic, scallions, shallots, leeks). For oils I use Sesame Oil, Coconut oil, and Ghee. For spices I use sea salt, black pepper, cayenne, garlic, ginger, cinnamon, cardamom, coriander, dill and tarragon. Everything I eat is cooked, and I prepare it baked, sauteed, stir-fried, steamed or boiled. As far as beverages, I drink only warm or hot tea. It's ok to have some room temperature water but avoid cold water. Also, make sure your water source is filtered and remineralized. He makes a warming blend, called Tea of Joy that is amazing. I also enjoy a cinnamon blend and a ginger blend from Whole Foods. I can also use tiny amounts of honey to sweeten the tea. For my constipation, I use 1.5 tsp of Natural Calm (it's a magnesium supplement) with a quarter of a lemon and 2 teaspoons of honey each morning and each evening, and it has helped a lot. Also, make sure, if possible that all your food is organic, whole food! As far as physical, spiritual, mental, and emotional exercise, he recommends Qi Gong, Tai Chi, Yoga, Jin Shin Jyutsu, and Meditation as well as positive exercises like walking, stretching, reading, and enjoying nature. Then as you get stronger you can jog, run, play sports, and lift weights. TV, Video Games, and Computer are ok in moderation but shouldn't be the basis of your entertainment. I've only been seeing him for about 7 weeks now, and It has been the best 7 weeks of my life since I started feeling ill in early 2009!

I hope this helps everyone on here!







If you have any questions regarding symptoms/traits/patterns/views of health and wellness don't hesitate to reply here or private message me. I would like to become a doctor and change the way the world thinks about disease and wellness. I especially want to focus on incurable diseases like IBS, Crohn's, Chronic fatigue, fibromyalagia, autoimmune disorders, diabetes, autism, ALS, ADHD, Cancer, Morgellon's and all mental illness, etc. I know they are all caused by a disharmony in our organs one way or another. Parasites of any kind can cause various conditions, too. Also, I believe abuse and trauma can be displayed and can cause as illness as well, and people can be helped if they follow the right path towards wellness.


----------



## DEUCE CLICK (Jun 20, 2012)

I have gotten feedback and some people seem to think this is an advertisement or untrue. This story is not embellished in any way. It is completely factual. This is no advertisement. It's an avid testimonial. It isn't a magical cure. In order for a body to heal, the majority of the work is on *You. *You must be willing to change your diet, change your lifestyle, and even change your hobbies in order to feel well again. It is possible; our bodies were intended to heal if given the proper guidance. Some may think it's too good to be true, some may feel that if ancient techniques of medicine are so effective, why aren't they used today more frequently. It's just because it isn't the norm in today's society to use this japanese form of Chinese Medicine, called *Kantsetsu Inju Do*. Think back hundreds, thousands of years ago. This is what many of these societies used for healing. You don't know that it doesn't work if you don't at least try. I know a lot of you will brush it off and dismiss it because it's unfamiliar, different, and foreign. I'm not making promises, but wouldn't it be better than playing the guessing game with modern medicine. Why not try something outside the box?

I feel I need to further explain how the human body works as well as the direction of modern, western medicine compared to ancient techniques of healing. I am not trying to bash on modern, western medicine as it does have it's strengths. But for IBS/SIBO or any other chronic illness, I think it is a poor choice. I respect everyone's opinion and where they are at in life. It has taken 4.5 years of my life during the period of life in which most people truly find themselves, for better or worse. I got ill during my senior year of high school at age 18 and have finally found relief at age 22. I have had some very low points during this time. For invasive, chronic, interior symptoms and conditions I feel that western medicine does not treat the body as a system as nature intended. Here's how the system is set up today. You feel digestive problems, then you go to the gastroenterologist for them to tell you what is wrong. But why do we all go to a doctor of western, modern medicine? Most do because it's all they know. That's what I did for most of my 4 years of struggling. A lot of people also go to western medicine because it's covered by their insurance. What most fail to realize is that it will likely end up costing more to see numerous doctors of western medicine, year after year, all with no relief. And a lot of people use western medicine under the guise or yearning of a quick fix. There is no quick fix for IBS or any chronic, interior illness. A lot of you have become accustomed to your symptoms and think you have done all you can, but better days could be possible if you try.

Here's how modern medicine treats people today. They simply look at the symptoms, but not the cause of the symptoms. Sure, some medications offer moderate relief for some people. But most people don't ever find relief. That's why this forum exists. People then figure they will try another expert and go to another gastroenterologist. They hear the same thing, different day. Numerous tests, same drugs, same diet.

So what do I think you should *ALL *do instead of going to a gastroenterologist? Go see a Diplomat of Traditional Chinese Medicine that specializes in an ancient Japanese form called *Kantsetsu Inju Do*. It is imperative that you seek someone trained this way, otherwise you may not find relief.

Here's a brief synopsis of how chinese medicine looks at the body. It is an integrated system, and when one is perfectly healthy, all organs perform as the perfect system. But organs sometimes don't perform as well as they should, as we all know. This is because if one organ becomes dysfunctional then another must compensate. At first, no one notices anything wrong. After some time, the organ that is overcompensating becomes dysfunctional and this causes dysfunction of another organ. Eventually a whole organ system essentially becomes dysfunctional (in our case digestive, which thus affects numerous other systems), resulting in horrible symptoms that we all have. But this distinct form of chinese medicine can regain function of this system if you work with it. Diet is imperative, lifestyle is imperative, Patience is imperative. It's not an overnight fix. It's relatively simple, though. It's an individualized acupuncture treatment as well as an individual herbal treatment, either in a tea, a tincture, or a capsule. The lifestyle and dietary changes are the tough part.

Think about it like this, hundreds and thousands of years ago what kind of medicine did people use? They didn't take pills and didn't rely on technology for medical testing and procedures. Western Medicine looks at the symptom or condition and not the causation. IBS is what they diagnose you with when they have no real answer. In reality it's a pattern of organ dysfunction that results in our vast symptoms. I know this distinct form of chinese medicine can help people with IBS-D, IBS-C, SIBO, etc. You just have to try! SIBO can be looked at the like this. The condition is an overgrowth of bacteria in your small intestine, but they still have no idea what causes this in western medicine. That's because they don't view the body as a whole, unified system. I'd look at it like this: the reason the bacteria proliferate in the small intestine is because the functional motility of the gut has been impaired due to organ dysfunction and weakness. These digestive systems are so deficient and lack so much qi (energy) that they are practically dormant. The migrating motor complex (MMC) becomes extremely dormant and dysfunctional. This allows bacteria from the large intestine to travel into the small intestine. All the other symptoms we have can be tied to organ dysfunction/disharmony as well. The bloating is either gas from the bacteria digesting your food or it's poorly digested food that travels throughout your intestine.

The reason I am writing this is because their were points in my life where I thought I was going to die. There were points I thought my life would be defined by my long-suffering. I can empathize with how you feel. Now, after about 7 weeks seeing this man, I feel like i have the energy and mental acuity that I had in high school, before I became ill. I have so much more energy than I have had in so long; I don't know what do with it all. Right now, I'm not enrolled in school, have no job, and am so thankful that my parents are supporting me with everything financially. My job is to get well. I know most of you are not as lucky, as you have jobs, kids, work, bills,etc. I have so much time and I feel like I need to give back to people who aren't as lucky. I have so much passion for all people with IBS or any chronic, "incurable" disease or condition. I urge you to give chinese medicine a try.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I admit that I did not read any of that. Give a brief overview of what your cure is all about in 1-2 sentences. Then write the long essay.

Saves people a lot of time.

Ex. My method summary - Changing my diet, prayer, exercise.

blah...blah.....


----------



## DEUCE CLICK (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for pointing this out storyofmylife, I have changed the introduction. Please read!


----------



## god23power (Nov 18, 2013)

Uhh...ok...where can we find a Kantsetsy Inju Do practitioner?.... im in LA...internet doesnt even recognize this philosphy...or practice.


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

When you do any kind of search on the internet looking for Kantsetsy Inju Do NOTHING comes up??????????


----------



## DEUCE CLICK (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I am sorry I haven't kept in contact with you on here or through email/private messaging. I've been busy healing myself, learning about many issues in our world, the human body, plants and nutrition, and ultimately finding myself, per se. Wow, I'm almost 24 now, and my first post on here was when I was 21. A lot has changed! Long shory short; I am doing fantastic. In essence, I feel like a human being again for the first time in years. In February 2013, I was 90 pounds and wasting away towards death. Simple tasks like showering and putting on clothing were troublesome, debilitating, and fatigueing. Since April of 2013, I have steadily improved vastly. I have gained a lot of weight; from 90 to 120 lbs. I have energy, strength, and I starting to notice an increase in my stamina and endurance. I no longer have any digestive issues whatsoever. I am eating about 8-11 small meals a day; I've calculated between 3000-4000 calories daily! For physical excercise, I stretch, perform tai chi and qi gong, and go on 2-3 mile walks. I can even play a little bit of soccer now and then, although running is still tough, especially on my lungs. The only ailments I struggle with is my anxiety and insomnia as my mind is still overactive. Breathing exercises and essential oils like lavender have helped immensely with this though.

Dietwise, I am still eating similar food and beverages that I wrote about in the previous post. Lots of (everything organic) root vegetables, leafy greens, wild game, animal organs, fish, healthy fats---it's all in the previous post. I am even well enough to go to school; I am taking 8 hours online. I am also starting to rekindle old friendships and resocialize once again. In my spare time I have been growing a lot of vegetables and herbs that I eat daily. Organic gardening/farming is a lot more work than I thought, but I enjoy it immensely!

Overall, healing takes time! You just need the proper guidance. It has taken me over a year and a half of diligent, disciplined behavior to become well once again. I still need to gain more weight, increase my stamina, and have a more balanced social life though. Eventually I'd like to study nutrition, herbal science, acupuncture, and traditional chinese medicine at an accredited college. I want to become a Diplomat of Oriental Medicine so I can guide others towards health, wellness and enhanced consciousness. I'd like to build a self-sufficient home that will serve as both my home as well as a wellness center.Some hobbies of mine include cooking, gardening, foraging, meditating, writing, reading, qi gong, jin shin jyutsu, walking, breeathing, imersion in nature, and soccer. Right now, I am busy harvesting herbs and vegetables from my garden. My favorites right now are kale, lemon balm, hibuscus, and burdock root. I enjoy observing the process from seed to my mouth! Some other interests of mine include spirituality, philosophy, films, social/environmental awareness, teaching/helping others, and learning about anything that comes to mind. I believe we need a greater emphasis on food quality/nutrition in this country, as there are numerous environmental, political, and health concerns within the food culture. Essentially, I am attracted to anything that can enhance an organism's qi or life force, making it's energy vibrate at a high frequency.

If anyone wants to learn more feel free to message me. I am not a doctor obviously, but I may be able to offer you sound nutritional and supplement advice! I simply want to help anyone whose willing to make lifestyle changes in order to attain results. You can't simply pop a supplement and eat poor food and be overly sedentary to have success. Healing is holistic; it's all or nothing.

My passion is to increase the energy of the universe by living a life that vibrates at a high frequency. To do this, I must live at a high frequency, followed by leading others to this frequency, one organism at a time. The universe is one consciousness.


----------

